
Searching for the missing truth: Axioms and infinities in mathematics - ColinWright
http://plus.maths.org/content/searching-missing-truth
======
ColinWright
If you like this, you'll like that:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2567227>

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Links to HN post on "Picking holes in mathematics: Finitely stated,
undecidable propositions".

